# fishing manitoba



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I am going up to Lake of the Prairies this weekend for a quick fishing trip.

Question is what kind of bait and how much can i take across the border or should i wait until i get up there to purchase. Does anyone know if there are some good bait shops up that way. we will be staying at the provincial park.

thanks


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Fishook, see this related post in Walleye Tishing forum.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=40552

Taking bait across the border seems like a hassle to me. Local baitshops will be able to give you up to date information on areas of the lake to fish and what is working. Be warned, the lake is high...it won't stop raining here. Fishing is starting to pick up though.
Hope you have a good time.
:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hey, thanks again.

I know i posted that before about the lake, but i couldn't find it and i was just curious if i should bring bait or purchase there.

I guess i'll just wait and buy it there.

thanks again!


----------

